# Green Beans =)



## razorback

Hi All!!

I'm looking for advice on a good green bean. I LOVE green beans so I want to make sure that I have a good producer and one that will thrive in zone 8.

This is my first time using Heirloom seeds so it's a learning experience. In past years I just went to Wally-World and picked up a seed packet. They only offer one type which is called Green Beans LOL!!

Also looking for Pinto and Red Beans =)

Thank You in advance for any suggestions!!!


----------



## PackerBacker

That's odd. WM here has at least 10 different greens beans.

If I had to pick one G.B. it'd be Blue lake 274 (bush).

Pinto beans are pinto beans. Red beans come with different names but many are all the same. For pinto and reds I just bought some from the WM dry bean isle and planted them.


----------



## ZoomZoom

The biggest thing I've found for a quality bean is how you grow them. Proper soil and watering. Oh, and don't let them sit on the vine for too long.


----------



## UncleJoe

These are what I use.

http://www.victoryseeds.com/bean_kentucky-wonder.html

Keep picking and they keep producing. I prefer the pole type. Much easier to harvest.


----------



## razorback

Our walmart is TERRIBLE!!! Actually had one of the workers tell me the items were in the back but no one would put them out. Got a weird look when I asked what the heck was his job, walking around complaining about his co-workers not doing their job. 

Ok I wasn't sure about just planting the dry beans =) but I now know I can!! I read I could do the same for russets, any truth to that?

Thank Ya'll!!!


----------



## DJgang

My absolute favorite....Fortex! More greeny than beany, if that makes sense. We made regular green beans and dilly beans with them. They were just the right size, no strings, just yummy!!!!


----------



## PrepN4Good

razorback said:


> Ok I wasn't sure about just planting the dry beans =) but I now know I can!! *I read I could do the same for russets, any truth to that?*Thank Ya'll!!!


I've tried growing grocery-store taters & got nowhere. I think they're treated with some "anti-sprout" stuff, or are otherwise bred not to sprout. :scratch


----------



## tommixx

blue lake either pole type or bush


----------



## Woody

I’m with Uncle Joe, Kentucky Wonder pole. All my beans are pole beans. I feel I can get more in a row and they sure are easier to harvest, for me anyway. For a trellis I use 8’ metal fence posts with jute twine between them.


----------



## UncleJoe

PrepN4Good said:


> I've tried growing grocery-store taters & got nowhere. I think they're treated with some "anti-sprout" stuff, or are otherwise bred not to sprout. :scratch


I've kinda lost track but I'm somewhere around the 10th generation on the red potatoes I bought from the store. Yes they are treated with some type of anti-sprout thingy but a few years ago when I had some that sprouted anyway, I thought, why not try? I've been using that line ever since. I have about 5lbs right now hanging in an onion bag in the shed. The sprouts are about 12" long and are looking forward to being dropped in the ground next month.


----------



## razorback

I've had some sprout on me before by accident  I wasn't sure if they would actually do anything though. Looks like I need to experiment some.

Yay I'm so glad I have some ideas now on green beans!!


----------



## DJgang

Woody said:


> I'm with Uncle Joe, Kentucky Wonder pole. All my beans are pole beans. I feel I can get more in a row and they sure are easier to harvest, for me anyway. For a trellis I use 8' metal fence posts with jute twine between them.


My sister in law had some old racks, hard to describe but they look like big wire shelves that you would get at Lowe's or home depot, they fold, so we make tee pees out of the racks over the beans, perfect.

Again: Fortex green bean yum yum!!!!


----------



## AuroraHawk

Blue Lake Pole and Kentucky Wonder Pole beans in my garden. I planted mine in a 6 foot rewire cage last year. This year I'm going to use flat rewire panels so I can see the beans more easily.


----------



## kejmack

I grow Kentucky Wonders on a trellis system. I found they are sturdy producers and keep their flavor with canning, not to mention how good they are fresh... lemon garlic greenbeans! YUM!

I'm sure if you can't find the ones you need that one of us can send you a package or you can buy them online.


----------



## Davarm

PrepN4Good said:


> I've tried growing grocery-store taters & got nowhere. I think they're treated with some "anti-sprout" stuff, or are otherwise bred not to sprout. :scratch


When you plant beans from the grocery store meant as food, keep in mind that they are not stored in favorable conditions for growing. Some are old, may have been heat dried and stored in hot silos. We sometimes grow Pinto's from the grocery store and just have to plant them thick and thin them out if they come in too thick. Pinto's make some of the best tasting green beans and produce well but they have to be picked small or they get stringy.

We have also planted "Blue Lake" and "Kentucky Wonder", both really good beans but my personal favorite is "Roma". They are a flat bush bean that can get up to 6-8 inches long and stay tender almost until the bean matures in the pod. When planted in good soil they are heavy producers and will keep producing long after many other beans die out for the summer.


----------



## DJgang

I had green bean last night for supper just because of this thread... Made me HUNGRY for some....

Lemon garlic... Yum! 

I usually do bacon grease  and krazy jane's mixed up salt


----------



## Transplant

Just a hint when planting dry beans...sprout them first. Put them in a ziplock bag with a wet paper towel and hand them in your window they should sprout in a few days. Then plant them just under the dirt. If they don't sprout don't plant them.

Oh and I plant Kentucky Wonder as well as tenderpick bush beans.


----------



## PackerBacker

Transplant said:


> Just a hint when planting dry beans...sprout them first. Put them in a ziplock bag with a wet paper towel and hand them in your window they should sprout in a few days. Then plant them just under the dirt. If they don't sprout don't plant them.
> 
> Oh and I plant Kentucky Wonder as well as tenderpick bush beans.


Why not just plant them into soil dry like the other 99.9% of dry beans planted?


----------



## PackerBacker

DJgang said:


> I usually do bacon grease  and krazy jane's mixed up salt


We love green beans roasted in bacon grease and montreals steak seasoning.


----------



## Transplant

PackerBacker said:


> Why not just plant them into soil dry like the other 99.9% of dry beans planted?


If they are old beans why waste your time. You will still need to soak them to make them sprout better. Not only that but if they dont' sprout you will know they have been treated with something like potatoes.


----------



## AuroraHawk

PackerBacker said:


> We love green beans roasted in bacon grease and montreals steak seasoning.


I love green beans/spinach greens/beet greens sauteed with bacon or diced ham, lots of fresh cracked pepper, and fresh minced garlic.


----------



## PackerBacker

Transplant said:


> If they are old beans why waste your time. You will still need to soak them to make them sprout better. Not only that but if they dont' sprout you will know they have been treated with something like potatoes.


You didn't answer the question.

If you are concerned about germ rate simply do a germ test to figure out the planting rate needed or just plant heavy and then thin.

Beans are not treated to keep from sprouting like potatoes. There is no need to.


----------



## siletz

I have had good luck with the Jade bush beans. They produce for a longer time than most bush beans and have had good flavor. Here's a link to what I got for this year: http://www.territorialseed.com/product/456


----------



## Country Living

Razorback, do you live in Texas? If so, I'll suggest an excellent gardening book (available on Amazon) that was written by a horticulturist at Stephen F. Austin University. Texas Fruit and Vegetable Gardening


----------



## kejmack

Country Living said:


> Razorback, do you live in Texas? If so, I'll suggest an excellent gardening book (available on Amazon) that was written by a horticulturist at Stephen F. Austin University. Texas Fruit and Vegetable Gardening


LOL Every public library I have been to in Texas has this book!


----------



## Country Living

If you ever get a chance to listen to Greg Grant (the author), take it. He's a Master Gardener at SFA and gives talks all over Texas about almost anything that grows in the ground. He's a great speaker - very knowledgable, interesting, and entertaining. 

He doesn't just talk about flowers and gardens....he lives in his grandparents dog-trot house and gave a presentation on restoring it. I wish I would have known so we could have been there.


----------



## squshnut

PrepN4Good said:


> I've tried growing grocery-store taters & got nowhere. I think they're treated with some "anti-sprout" stuff, or are otherwise bred not to sprout. :scratch


You have to buy the potatoes in the fall and store them, so they have a dormant spell. if you buy them in the spring when it's gardening time it's possible you'll get newer potatos grown with out the dormant period. My guess the ones you buy in the spring are grown in the southern states as a winter crop.


----------



## razorback

Country Living said:


> Razorback, do you live in Texas? If so, I'll suggest an excellent gardening book (available on Amazon) that was written by a horticulturist at Stephen F. Austin University. Texas Fruit and Vegetable Gardening


I'm close but in South Arkansas, I'll look into the book anyway you just never know about our climates =)


----------



## razorback

I'm making my list of green beans, I'm going to have a huge pile of them =) But considering there was a time I would eat them for breakfast that will be a good thing!!!

Thank Ya'll for all the info!!!


----------



## Transplant

PackerBacker said:


> You didn't answer the question.
> 
> If you are concerned about germ rate simply do a germ test to figure out the planting rate needed or just plant heavy and then thin.
> 
> Beans are not treated to keep from sprouting like potatoes. There is no need to.


Ok so I have a short growing season and if I sprout them I can grow them faster there does that answer your question?


----------



## PackerBacker

Transplant said:


> Ok so I have a short growing season and if I sprout them I can grow them faster there does that answer your question?


A short growing season in TX for green beans? :laugh:

 No.


----------



## razorback

kejmack said:


> I grow Kentucky Wonders on a trellis system. I found they are sturdy producers and keep their flavor with canning, not to mention how good they are fresh... lemon garlic greenbeans! YUM!
> 
> I'm sure if you can't find the ones you need that one of us can send you a package or you can buy them online.


Got Blue Lake sitting in my cart now from Baker Seed Company =) Thank You for the offer!!!


----------



## ONEOLDCHIEF

We use Rattlesnake, love them, produce a lot and last a long time... NW FL... They are a heirloom variety, so, you can also save the seed... Grew up on Kentucy Wonder, Blue Lake, and Contender back in SW Ms, they all prodeuced more than a teenager wanted to pick... 

Just remember, the earlier in the ground you can plant them the better off you are, heat is hard on Green beans. 

Good luck


----------



## tomtanic

Hello I'm new to this and I've been searching for organic seeds for vegetables and or fruit, does anyone have any suggestions? Thanks for your time


----------



## PackerBacker

ONEOLDCHIEF said:


> They are a heirloom variety, so, you can also save the seed...


All beans are OP therefore seeds can be saved.


----------



## kyredneck

DJgang said:


> My absolute favorite....Fortex! More greeny than beany, if that makes sense. We made regular green beans and dilly beans with them. They were just the right size, no strings, just yummy!!!!


I ordered a packet of these, gonna plant at least one teepee of them for stir fry/sauteing and dilly beans. Old French heirloom.



ONEOLDCHIEF said:


> We use Rattlesnake, love them, produce a lot and last a long time... NW FL... They are a heirloom variety, so, you can also save the seed... Grew up on Kentucy Wonder, Blue Lake, and Contender back in SW Ms, they all prodeuced more than a teenager wanted to pick...
> 
> Just remember, the earlier in the ground you can plant them the better off you are, heat is hard on Green beans.
> 
> Good luck


I've never grown Rattlesnake, thought about it a couple times, they're suited for zones 3-9, supposed to handle heat AND drought well.


----------



## AuroraHawk

*Organic seeds*



tomtanic said:


> Hello I'm new to this and I've been searching for organic seeds for vegetables and or fruit, does anyone have any suggestions? Thanks for your time


If you google for Heirloom seeds or Open Pollinated seeds you will get a list of seed companies that sell them. Some of the companies that specialize in Heirloom and Open pollinated seeds also sell organic seeds. A couple of the companies sell only organic seeds.

Baker Creek Heirloom Seeds is my favorite and they have an excellent, informational catalog.

Baker Creek Heirloom Seeds

Other excellent companies are, in no particular order of preference, at:

Bountiful Gardens

Kitazawa Seed Co.

High Mowing Organic Seeds

Botanical Interests

Peaceful Valley Farm & Garden Supply

Johnny's Selected Seeds

Seed Zoo Rare and Endangered Food Plants

NE Seed

And if you truly love onions:

Dixondale Farms

I hope these links will help you find the information you need.

Dawn


----------



## Locutus

For those of you who live in the Pacific Northwest, especially western Washington, check out Ed Hume Seed Company: http://www.humeseeds.com/index.htm.

This is a local company in Kent, Washington that specializes in cultivars that grow well in the local climate.


----------



## thenance007

Backpacker, there is a very good reason to sprout beans (and corn, melons and many other seeds) between wet paper towels--you can sprout them in the house at the proper temperature while the ground is still too cool, and they don't lay in the cold soil and rot before they sprout. It also reduces germination time by several days. But beans sometimes only need less than 24 hours to start sprouting, so don't let them go too long.


----------



## Jaspar

Kentucky Wonder
Provider
French Filet


----------



## Roslyn

For years I obsessed over my green beans. Each year I grew 4 or 5 different pole beans, up to 8 different green bush beans and around 4 wax bush beans.

I quickly narrowed down the pole beans to Fortex and Purple Podded Pole bean, with the purple being 1st place. It grows well, the purple beans are easy to see and harvest and even if it gets a little big on the vine it is tender and tasty!!

Contender and Provider are neck and neck for my best bush green bean with blue lake being an okay third. I can eat them straight off the bush, raw.

Indy Gold is my number one wax bush bean and it sometimes doesn't make it into the kitchen, I tend to eat them in the garden, raw.


----------

